# lions and triggers and eels... oh my!



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

hey guys i'm new to the forum, my name is Stephen and i currently have a 55 gallon tank up and running since feb 05. but i'm starting a new 55 gallon tank with something i have the slightest clue about. It's going to be a predator fishtank, there's already a Volitan Lion fish in there and i plan on adding another lion, a panther grouper and possibly an eel. i don't know about their feeding habits or (other than small fish) what they can eat. I have heard lions can eat "prepared food" with a little enticing but what about the eel and grouper?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

first off, your tank is way too small for any of those fish. the volitian lion is going to need a 75 gallon or even bigger tank. and im not sure how well 2 lions will get along. if you want all of those fish id suggest a very large tank....a 125-200 gallon.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

A v. lion "could" work in a 55 gallon (with excellent filtration, persistant waterchanges) for a number of years, but when it starts reaching max size the tank would be too small for him. I would not add another fish however. lions are a burden on the bioload on your tank. if you just started saltwater, I would very much heed my advice as well skubakids. I would recomend a good book like the one by bob fenner, "the conscientious marine aquarist"


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

also the 55 will be to small of a tank for groupers, eels and triggers. if by chance you get the lion fish and later think about a trigger remember this, there is a chance the trigger will eat the lion


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

very true wrasser


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

2 lion fish in one tank will do fine as long as you get them both when they are somewhat small.... my brother has a 55g tank with a tesselatta eel in it and the eel is fine... the panther grouper is the only thing that i wouldnt put in there... they grow so quickly u need to move him into a bigger tank within in a couple months... feeding an eel is very very simple. they will eat about anything u will give them.. we feed ours silver sides, mollies, crayfish, and frozen foods. if you have any other questions hit me up


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree with all you guys.

I've seen two huge Lions actually spawn in a 180, which I never would have expected, but their keeper was a pro.

The Panther Grouper... no way. These things are not only too big, but they're very nervous and reflexive. In a tank with lions, that can be a problem, since Panthers tend to attack anything that takes them by surprise without thinking. I've lost a few fish to panthers I thought far too small to be a threat, and the lions' stings could harm the grouper right back and how.
Eels are cool, but they also have a taste for lionfish, as well as for octopus and other things you wouldn't think they'd be able to eat.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

that reminds me of something that happened to me. I had to move into my cousine's house, i had to take my 55 gal. down and put them into a 29 gal.(temp. of corse) the occupants were dragon wrasse, gold stripe grouper and a large maroone gold clown. the algae was growing a little long and i bought an yellow-eye kole tang, i saw a small lion at the store and since it was only temp. i bought it too Acculimation went fine and put both of them in together. All was fine as i thought, the gold strip grouper ATE the lion fish, gone
So it is possible
by the way i still have the clown, she doing good and still laying eggs about every 15 days, the yellow eye kole tang is doing good with her. I moved the dragon into the 150 and i gave the grouper back to the pet store on credit so i could pair the clown up with a male.


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

old salt does have a point some eels do have a taste for lions - one i know from experience are green morays...which i have seen one attack a lion... by far these are the most aggressive eels you can ever ever ever purchase.... we had a tesselatta and a green moray together and they were about the same size (the moray was maybe 4 inches bigger) and the green moray actually ate the tesselatta eel... ( no one ever believes this story but we do have it on video tape lmao) but happily the moray couldnt keep the tesselatta down so he ended up throwin him back up and they both survived lol... but ya if you have a snowflake just make sure you dont get him tooo little as to not fit into the lions mouth and you should be fine... and the snowflake shouldnt mess with the lion - they are one of the most laid back eels that i know...

any other question hit me up


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

you have a green moray? green morays can get over 7 feet long...


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

key word in that sentence "had" - that was when we first started out with fish tanks


----------

